# This car is a......



## JayL1967 (Apr 30, 2002)




----------



## Shawn (Sep 18, 2002)

s14 with r34 tailight conversion?

...and a bad hood fitment.


----------



## Revolution (Dec 26, 2002)

Shawnsilverb14 said:


> *s14 with r34 tailight conversion?
> 
> ...and a bad hood fitment. *


I bet ya its a honda with the s14 frontend/headlight conversion and the r34 taillight conversion -_-;


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Are you sure its a nissan under there?

Seth


----------



## sentra94xe (May 6, 2002)

sethwas said:


> *Are you sure its a nissan under there?
> 
> Seth *


Ditto, check out the gauge cluster. I'm guessing a Honda...


----------



## OmegaManEX (Oct 4, 2002)

Im guessing 94 - 01 Integra , by the guages , rear windshield wiper , and the exhaust tip being on the other side.


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

3rd Gen 'Tegra.


----------



## blueboost (Jul 25, 2002)

yep its def a teg IMO


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=24706


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

if that is a teggy, then thats the second one that i know of that has been done up like a skyline...reminds me of an accord tho


----------



## JayL1967 (Apr 30, 2002)

samo said:


> *3rd Gen 'Tegra. *


and the winner is...................................samo and Omega ...


----------



## Zexel (May 15, 2002)

:banana: , like the banana, that is gay.


----------



## white96se (Sep 5, 2002)

that cars an integra...he lives in NJ and all the shows that ive been to hes always there. its a very nice car and glad that he reps NJ


----------



## metro_se-r (May 5, 2003)

i saw this guy at Eurasia show in Wildwood last summer. In my view its GHEY!


----------



## WRteam200sx (Mar 15, 2003)

Alias , another nissan wannabe...


----------



## whiteb14 (Jul 7, 2002)

for real... i hate all head and tail conversions.... ESPECIALLY when u mix and match car companies!


----------



## JayL1967 (Apr 30, 2002)

whiteb14 said:


> *for real... i hate all head and tail conversions.... ESPECIALLY when u mix and match car companies! *


 Why did he buy an integra whe he wants a nissan....


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

Some people will just never get it......





and I'm not talking about the owner of the Integra.


----------



## Zexel (May 15, 2002)

1clnb14 - I'm not saying it's not well done. The body work looks good, and he does have good taste (Nissan baby), but I just don't see the point of it. Yes, he likes it, and I don't. That's why he's driving the car. I show great appreciation to the well done work, it's just not my style. The reason I said it was gay was because I didn't like it. So please let me rephrase:

"To each his own".

I just don't want you to think I'm some sort of ass, that's just not my type of stuff, ya dig?


----------



## Nismom (Apr 27, 2003)

JayL1967 said:


> *Why did he buy an integra whe he wants a nissan.... *


Seriously! Why would you spend all that money to make a Honda LOOK like a Nissan? Just buy the Nissan! It probably would have been cheaper to just fly to Japan, buy a Skyline, and ship it home! 

As a GENUINE Nissan owner, though, it is sort of "flattering" in a weird sort of way!


----------



## dsigns (May 23, 2003)

WOW...another car with idenity issues.


----------



## metro_se-r (May 5, 2003)

JayL1967 said:


> *Why did he buy an integra whe he wants a nissan.... *


Probably cause he wanted a VTEC.........


----------

